# Cheadle Bleach Works



## saul_son (Dec 28, 2005)

I found out about this place ages ago now,from forgotten uk( great site turkey), and really would like a look but haven't had chance. I started a post about it on Darkplaces there was only a limited response but it was a good one. As the place is next door to the Barnes in Cheadle, most people were attracted to the area by that and not the bleach works which is separated from the Barnes by a motorway slip road,but is accessable by the look of it from a footpath. Some people have visited it and there a a few pictures in the Artificers personal gallery on Darkplaces.

Does anybody know anything else about this place?
I know the Artificer has been has anybody else?


----------



## turkey (Dec 28, 2005)

Hey saul son, thanks for the comment on my website....its been a bit stagnant lately...hardly any time.

It's very derelict, bit of a deathtrap, glass everywhere, I must say, after a whole day photographing barnes (most peoples reason for going that way) I wasnt too keen on exploring that fully.

Its an interesting place, if not a little trashed.

Go, take some pictures and report back, it would be good to see, as we are going back to barnes and the bleach works might be worth a bit more of a look see..

cheers

turk


----------



## saul_son (Dec 28, 2005)

Your Welcome Turkey!

I will try and get over there, not had the chance really trying to find a job so money bit short,lol! I would like to do the Barnes aswell. I used to think that the Manchester area was a bit dry on the UE scene,but stuff keeps turning up. The guppies tend to move in pretty fast around here though!!


----------



## turkey (Dec 29, 2005)

well, we are coming up to manchester (myself & dweeb) so if we come up, your more than welcome to join us....

get a few things documented properly, barnes with new camera...

turk


----------



## saul_son (Dec 30, 2005)

I managed to get a quick peep at the bleach works last night. But I too am guilty of just wanting to get to the Barnes!!lol! The Barnes was pretty dark and trashed but its still an amazing building! A big thanks to Unik for showing me these places!

Turkey I would definately be up for coming to the Barnes with you next time you're up this way!


----------



## saul_son (Apr 19, 2006)

A few photos from last week.

















More here.


----------



## turkey (Apr 19, 2006)

Cool pictures mate...i like the black and white images...really make the place look nice.

did you get chance to check out barnes...hows conversion going?

turk


----------



## saul_son (Apr 19, 2006)

Thanks mate,

Yeah I made it across to the Barnes. All the newer buildings are gone and the builders are stripping out inside now. I will put some pics up in the Barnes bit.


----------

